# In memory of Elvis Presley



## Daniel Sullivan (Aug 17, 2010)

A moment of silence for the King. January 8, 1935  August 16, 1977. Never forget the greatest enternatiner of all time and a promoter and enthusiast of the martial arts.

Daniel


----------

